# Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound?



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

So I bought all new Polk speakers, four 6 1/2's, and 2 4" speakers. I installed one of the 6 1/2s on the driver door, and only bass, almost no treble comes out of it. I tried more than one speaker, they all do it. I installed new speakers on the rear panels, they work great. This is an 01 Beetle, with a Kenwood head unit. Am I missing something?


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (NBSport)*

yeah, the original speaker in the door was a woofer. it's crossed over to receive bass frequencies only.


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (1sik95jetta)*

so what do you suggest? Just getting a regular speaker without the tweeter, keep the one I have in there because no damage will be done, or re-wire it---if so, how? Thanks by the way


----------



## ascended1 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (NBSport)*

How did you add the new speaker to the plastic spacer that's rivited to the door for the 7" woofer? 
I'm trying to do the same but it looks like the speaker is part of the spacer it self (glued to it). I can't find any after market spacers that would fit with out doubling them up.


----------



## miking (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (NBSport)*

I'm no pro, but I'd suggest trading in the coaxials that you bought for a pair of components. You'll get the woofer that you need, and you can either get rid of the 4's you bought for the dash and custom mount the tweeter's into the factory speaker casings by cutting out the old ones, or you can just use the 4's and try and custom mount the tweeters on your pillars. In that case you'd have to re-wire for the tweeters. You're not running an amp?


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (miking)*

I don't my car has a "spacer". It does have the speaker rivoted to the door, then a plastic ring with a piece of thick vinyl/rubber on the end that just prys off. I basically just drilled out the rivots, screwed in the new speakers, wasn't tough for me. 
No I'm not running an amp. The aftermarket head unit pushes out enough power for me. I just want more sound to come from the front door speakers, similar to the rear speakers. All I get is muffled highs/mids and bass. I haven't hooked up the 4" speakers on the dash yet, that's going to require some fab work and I need to go to my shop for that...this was all done in my driveway. A component system might work well, but wouldn't I have to bypass/disconnect the stock crossover...since I was told the door speakers are connected to a stock crossover?


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (NBSport)*

if you dont have monsoon, there is no crossover on your woofers. sounds like youve got monsoon to me.


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (afinley)*

i do


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (NBSport)*

If you have Monsoon and you want to replace the speakers with aftermarket coaxials, you need to do 1 of 2 things: 1, somehow bypass the Monsoon amp and its built-in crossovers or 2, get aftermarket head unit and amp.


----------



## ascended1 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (NBSport)*

How did you add the new speaker to the plastic spacer that's rivited to the door for the 7" woofer? 
I'm trying to do the same but it looks like the speaker is part of the spacer it self (glued to it). I can't find any after market spacers that would fit with out doubling them up.


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (ascended1)*

My car didn't have the spacer that's rivoted to the door, just a ring around the speaker, and the speaker was rivoted to the door. I just took out all that crap, and screwed the speaker into the existing holes.
The car has an aftermarket head unit, but not an amp. I'll be getting an amp to run a small sub in the trunk, but hadn't planned on hooking up speakers to it. Didn't want to drop a lot on the stereo, and hooking up speakers means more channels and more watts which= more $$


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (NBSport)*

You'll have to find a way to bypass the Monsoon amp then to get full-range signals to all speakers.


----------



## ascended1 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (NBSport)*

How did you add the new speaker to the plastic spacer that's rivited to the door for the 7" woofer? 
I'm trying to do the same but it looks like the speaker is part of the spacer it self (glued to it). I can't find any after market spacers that would fit with out doubling them up.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (ascended1)*

the spacer is part of the speaker that he took out. you dont have to run a new spacer to fit all new speakers
you do have an amp if you have monsoon, and the amp contains the crossovers for your factory speakers. i would suggest putting your factory woofers back in until you can get another amp to replace the monsoon one with.


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (afinley)*

any clue where the f' it is...granted this is a beetle were talking about here.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (NBSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NBSport* »_any clue where the f' it is...granted this is a beetle were talking about here.

The Monsoon amp? That's in the trunk on the driver's side behind the carpeting.


----------



## Grizly1 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (NBSport)*

If I am reading this correctly, you need to take the 2 pos and 2 neg wires and splice them to make 1 pos and 1 neg then connect to you speakers. There is a DIY for this. The Monsoon acts as an amp and a crossover which separates the sound. This is the DIY for speaker install. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2737754
If this isn't what you're talking about then I'm sorry. Good luck either way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Grizly1 at 4:03 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## ascended1 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (NBSport)*

How did you add the new speaker to the plastic spacer that's rivited to the door for the 7" woofer? 
I'm trying to do the same but it looks like the speaker is part of the spacer it self (glued to it). I can't find any after market spacers that would fit with out doubling them up.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (Grizly1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grizly1* »_If I am reading this correctly, you need to take the 2 pos and 2 neg wires and splice them to make 1 pos and 1 neg then connect to you speakers. 

holy crap dont do that. that would blow your amp up. licketty split.
the monsoon amp is on the drivers side behind the plastic trim. if you lift the floor in your trunk, you can see the bottom edge of it.
honestly, leave the monsoon system alone. it sounds damn good in the beetle. ive heard them in the jettas, and they were so so, but youll have to do alot to make it an "upgrade" to the monsoon system, and a new HU and some coaxs isnt gonna cut it. leave the HU, put back in the factory speakers.


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (ascended1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ascended1* »_How did you add the new speaker to the plastic spacer that's rivited to the door for the 7" woofer? 
I'm trying to do the same but it looks like the speaker is part of the spacer it self (glued to it). I can't find any after market spacers that would fit with out doubling them up. 


how many times are you going to ask the same question in the same thread?


----------



## Grizly1 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (afinley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *afinley* »_
holy crap dont do that. that would blow your amp up. licketty split.
the monsoon amp is on the drivers side behind the plastic trim. if you lift the floor in your trunk, you can see the bottom edge of it.
honestly, leave the monsoon system alone. it sounds damn good in the beetle. ive heard them in the jettas, and they were so so, but youll have to do alot to make it an "upgrade" to the monsoon system, and a new HU and some coaxs isnt gonna cut it. leave the HU, put back in the factory speakers.
I was talking about the wires in the doors! Guess I should have been more clear. Since the signal coming out of the amp is split that is why you would take the 2 wires and make them one. Granted that the DIY that I found for a Jetta, the premises should be the same as far as wiring is concerned. You can also search "Monsoon Wiring" and it should show you want to do.


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (Grizly1)*

There's only two wires for the door speakers, so I'm kinda left with no option there. Now for the dash, I hooked up some 4" coaxials...which was tricky because they put a tweeter and a 2 1/2" speaker up there seperate. I tried a combo of every wire. Two of the wires only runs the tweeter, two only run the speaker. I tried splicing the four into two...and like mentioned previously it damn near blew the speaker up! So I tried taking the black/green from each speaker...sounded kinda static-y, so the last combo I tried was taking the two black wires, one to pos and one to negative, then just capped the other wires, and the speaker sounds great. 
Now I'm wondering since I have two wires "hanging there", if I spliced into them, ran these wires down to the door speakers, if the tweeter in the door on the coaxial would start to work. Even without the treble in the doors, the speakers sound amazing, 100 times better than stock. Not bad for a plug and play. I could use a little more highs closer to my ear, but I'm still very happy.


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (NBSport)*

Apparently, there's another issue. When I turn on the car after it sits for awhile, the front speakers on the dash...both of them will not turn on. I physically have to smack the dash and they turn on. I can see that being a loose wire issue, but both them?  Makes me believe I have something wired wrong....


----------



## ascended1 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Installed new speakers...door speakers have no treble/mid sound? (1sik95jetta)*

WTF??? I honestly asked the question only once?? I don't know why it keeps popping back up... not my fault, I didn't do it. Sorry


----------

